# Questions related to my 189 VISA application



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I have a few questions related to my VISA application.

1) I had recently moved out of my last company (in first week of April), and joined another company.
In the DIBP application (where it asks for last 10 year's employment), if I show my present employment, would it be required for me to show all documents related to the new company (like 'Duties and Responsibilities' letter, experience letter, relieving letter etc) when asked by Case officer?
I guess I can provide appointment / offer letter and payslips of my present company...

2) In the DIBP application, there is a section that asks for last 10 years addresses wherever the person has stayed. I had been mostly in India, but had been in Europe for aroudn 4 months in between.

Would they ask address proof for each of the addresses I stayed in last 10 years?
(I guess I would be able to show mostly for my last 2 stays...)

3) Form 1221 asks for address in Australia where I would stay after reaching there.. Is it ok, if I leave it, as I do not have any contacts there, as of now...



Thanks & Regards,
Mathew


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1)
Are you claiming points for this NEW employment?
IF yes then you would have to arrange for 'Duties and Responsibilities' letter, Offer letter, Payslips.

IT NOT, then just arrange for Offer Letter, Payslip...

*HOW could one arrange for Experience Letter & Relieving Letter for Current Employment???*:confused2::confused2:


2)
They won't ask for Address proof.
BUT you would have to include details of ALL your International Trips, even though IF they were for 1 day.


3)
Instead of FORM 1221, use FORM 80 for ALL adult applicants in your application.

Have you been asked for FORM 1221?
Moreover IT asks......"_Your proposed residential address in Australia (if known)_", So just IGNORE it.





Mathew1977 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a few questions related to my VISA application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1)
> Are you claiming points for this NEW employment?
> IF yes then you would have to arrange for 'Duties and Responsibilities' letter, Offer letter, Payslips.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten.. My consultant told me not to include present company, since that would mean, I have to show all letters in that company. I guess, that is a stupid info.. I already have points for my previous employment, and hence do not intend to get points with my current employment, which just a month old.... (But still I believe, it is better to tell the truth that I am presently employed.., right ?)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, you are correct.

Always be truthful.





Mathew1977 said:


> Thanks Jeeten.. My consultant told me not to include present company, since that would mean, I have to show all letters in that company. I guess, that is a stupid info.. I already have points for my previous employment, and hence do not intend to get points with my current employment, which just a month old.... (But still I believe, it is better to tell the truth that I am presently employed.., right ?)


----------



## Mathew1977 (May 9, 2015)

After discussing again with my consultant, they are saying if I add my present job (which is just a month old) in the DIBP application ( I need to add Roles and responsibilities in the form), then the application on submit would ask for the 'Duties and Responsibilities' letter of the present comapny to be uploaded..

Instead, what they suggest is to 'Not include' present employment in the DIBP application (At the time of invitation - end of March, I had not joined my present company), but add that only in the Form 80/1221.

Showing as presently employed in form 80, but now showing that in DIBP application in the 'Last 10 years' employment section (because during invite, I had not joined the present company), would that be fine ?

Thanks,
Mathew


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would suggest to show your NEW employment in your VISA application online.

As this is your current status. Also arrange for 'Duties and Responsibilities' letter for the current role.

FOR PR you should always show your current status at that point in time.





Mathew1977 said:


> After discussing again with my consultant, they are saying if I add my present job (which is just a month old) in the DIBP application ( I need to add Roles and responsibilities in the form), then the application on submit would ask for the 'Duties and Responsibilities' letter of the present comapny to be uploaded..
> 
> Instead, what they suggest is to 'Not include' present employment in the DIBP application (At the time of invitation - end of March, I had not joined my present company), but add that only in the Form 80/1221.
> 
> ...


----------

